# want to see a cruze with lambo doors?



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks doper than a BMW around the 2:25 mark, very nice!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry i had to. GREAT looking Cruze though.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

^ Funny I have an EM2 and this picture has been used on the civicforum more than you can imagine. I was going to post it here but I thought I'd leave well enough alone haha


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

nice! I really like the stickers along the door jam.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Lol i found it on the Acura forums LONG time ago, and i remembered.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Well at least that's not obnoxious... 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

This was posted here before, and my thoughts haven't changed since then. The car seems gaudy and over-done on the exterior to me, and ultimately, they're called lambo doors for a reason[although apparently not anymore], they're meant for lambos. Aside from the "Lambo", you shouldn't be putting something like this on a 4-door, it just looks off.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Sorry i had to. GREAT looking Cruze though.


You beat me to it man! As soon as I saw this post this exact picture came to mind dang you! Lol


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Repost

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13915

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

I hate everything about this car except the stickers on the side...


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

Never. No lambo doors they are awful on any car.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

No.


----------



## CRUZEDAD33 (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks good but i couldnt imagine the time or how much money he spent on all the mods.people are nuts it is only a cruze.not that i dont love mine but i wouldnt do all that.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

They're called Lambo doors only if you're the type of person who calls facial tissue, "kleenex" or a throwing disc a "frisbee".

Otherwise they can be referred to as scissor or butterfly doors. Similar to suicide doors or gull-wing doors.

Gull-wing doors are not called DeLorean doors.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

JayZee said:


> They're called Lambo doors only if you're the type of person who calls facial tissue, "kleenex" or a throwing disc a "frisbee".
> 
> Otherwise they can be referred to as scissor or butterfly doors. Similar to suicide doors or gull-wing doors.
> 
> Gull-wing doors are not called DeLorean doors.


They should be! 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

IROCZILLA said:


> I hate everything about this car except the stickers on the side...


I agree until you get to the upgraded Brembo brakes. I would love to have Brembo's on my ride, but I'm not spending 5 grand to custom order everything through their headquarters.


----------



## Larivera (Nov 17, 2021)

Czaja25 said:


> I found this video on YouTube today of a really tuned up cruze with lambo doors! Just thought I'd share it in case anyone has not seen or ever wondered how our cars look with lambo doors!
> 
> ''LSD DOOR'' - CHEVROLET CRUZE - YouTube


I got my cruze 17 ls coming together. The lambo doors is what I'm looking for now


----------



## Larivera (Nov 17, 2021)

iKermit said:


> Sorry i had to. GREAT looking Cruze though.


What door kit.was used?


----------

